# Autoglym EGP...gotta love it!



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

In these days of amazing products with names like Fusso, Gyeon, bouncers etc (most of which I've not tried yet), I thought it'd be good to post a couple of pics of an 'old school' product.

I'd gave the car the following: wash, korrosol, rinse, intensive tar remover, wash, clay mitt, wash again. Then a quick coat of SRP. The age and condition of this car means I'm passed the point of doing corrections. It just shows up the stone chips. Anyway I'll let the pics do the talking. But needless to say, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

That looks nice - its just the looooooong drying time that means I wont use it. Wipe on, wipe off is king for me


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> That looks nice - its just the looooooong drying time that means I wont use it. Wipe on, wipe off is king for me


Yes.

Always loved EGP for its looks and 4 month+ durability, but its a pain finding a long enough dry period to let it cure properly, even when misting it on. Became a convert to G3 SuperGloss wax as a replacement for EGP, which is just as shiny and nearly as durable, but super quick and easy to apply and buff.

Recently moved to using Sonax BSD which is just a breeze to use by comparison to EGP


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

You should try some Sonax Long Term Protection - the aerosol spray in the red tin from CYC :thumb:

Spray on, wipe over like a QD, probably dont even need to buff, and 4 months of BSD style protection and water behaviour  Not quite as durable as the other aerosol Sonax stuff like PNS etc, but 10x easier and faster, and comes in a mahooosive can as well.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

I love Sonax BSD and Hybrid NPT. Gave EGP an outing as I'm fortunate enough to have a garage so didn't need to worry about letting it cure.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

EGP is looking for 30-60 mins to dry, but to be honest when it passes the swipe test it is happy to come off. You can apply EGP and then spend the drying time doing other things. For example clean all the glass, dress the tyres, apply a wheel sealant etc. The beauty is that the drying EGP residue on the car acts as a barrier to any product overspray that would otherwise land on the bodywork and it is taken off during the final buff off of the dry EGP leaving a finished car.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

Slightly off topic but has Autoglym EGP undergone any changes/improvements in its formula since the 1990s when I last used it?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> EGP is looking for 30-60 mins to dry, but to be honest when it passes the swipe test it is happy to come off. You can apply EGP and then spend the drying time doing other things. For example clean all the glass, dress the tyres, apply a wheel sealant etc. The beauty is that the drying EGP residue on the car acts as a barrier to any product overspray that would otherwise land on the bodywork and it is taken off during the final buff off of the dry EGP leaving a finished car.


Does EGP become any more durable, if you leave it on longer before buffing?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Zebra said:


> Slightly off topic but has Autoglym EGP undergone any changes/improvements in its formula since the 1990s when I last used it?


Nope.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't answer that but I have just had to leave it on for over an hour due to rain. I found it easier to remove. Always found durability good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> Does EGP become any more durable, if you leave it on longer before buffing?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


When it is dry it is dry, but there are some who think it does and some who think it doesn't here. We have divided opinions about products at work just like on DW! If there is anything it would be marginal, or we would have picked it up in testing.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Not sure how it works when layering but I put two coats on this week and the Gloss level is amazing. Beading is scary. 
I bought some very expensive wax a while ago, £120 a pot. The finish is no better than Extra Gloss Protection and it's much more labour intensive to apply. Extra Gloss Protection is awesome stuff. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> Nope.


I thought it was changed a few years back, to produce less dust?

Forget that. Brain is tired. I was thinking of SRP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> Nope.


This is just a question out of curiosity as a long-time Autoglym fan... but surely technology has come on quite a long way since the 90's? I'm surprised EGP hasn't been updated since it's original formulation


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

max1805 said:


> This is just a question out of curiosity as a long-time Autoglym fan... but surely technology has come on quite a long way since the 90's? I'm surprised EGP hasn't been updated since it's original formulation


That's something I wonder about too. EGP is impressively durable and shiny, but there are synthetic spray sealants now which are easier to use, on all surfaces, and last nearly as long as EGP .

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Anyone compared the gloss levels from

*SRP
*SRP then EGP on top
*EGP on its own
*UDS on its own

Now that its summer durability takes a back seat IMO. Have found UDS quite good in terms of gloss levels.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I machined Super Resin Polish a week ago impressed with the Gloss level then put a coat of Extra Gloss Protection on. Then a second the following day. Very impressed I've not used UDS for a while might give it ago again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> That's something I wonder about too. EGP is impressively durable and shiny, but there are synthetic spray sealants now which are easier to use, on all surfaces, and last nearly as long as EGP .
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Yep, I couldn't agree more. I've used AF Tough Coat in the past, and in my opinion it felt like using an updated EGP. Same smell, application etc, but it could come off in 10 minutes and removed with no smears at all. Leaving products to cure for up to an hour seems a little excessive in this day and age. I wonder if there will be any plans to updated it in the future. I know for sure I'd be buying it.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

cargainz said:


> Anyone compared the gloss levels from
> 
> *SRP
> *SRP then EGP on top
> ...


Personally, I would go SRP > EGP. You will get the best results this way!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use Sonax BSD now for most cars and it is just laughably quick and easy to use as a drying aid / LSP after a shampoo and rinse off.

Gloss levels are right up there with the best of them (imho) and it seems to last a good while. Epic beading as well documented already and a good degree of dirt shedding / self-cleaning . Car just seems to look stunning always.

It would be great if Autoglym could produce a similar, durable, all-surface spray sealant.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Two coats of Extra Gloss Protection over Super Resin Polish

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I use Sonax BSD now for most cars and it is just laughably quick and easy to use as a drying aid / LSP after a shampoo and rinse off.
> 
> Gloss levels are right up there with the best of them (imho) and it seems to last a good while. Epic beading as well documented already and a good degree of dirt shedding / self-cleaning . Car just seems to look stunning always.
> 
> It would be great if Autoglym could produce a similar, durable, all-surface spray sealant.


Hi, would you not consider Rapid Aqua Wax to be that product?


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> I use Sonax BSD now for most cars and it is just laughably quick and easy to use as a drying aid / LSP after a shampoo and rinse off.
> 
> Gloss levels are right up there with the best of them (imho) and it seems to last a good while. Epic beading as well documented already and a good degree of dirt shedding / self-cleaning . Car just seems to look stunning always.
> 
> It would be great if Autoglym could produce a similar, durable, all-surface spray sealant.


I've been doing exactly the same thing, except I've been using Autosmart's new product called Cobalt, which in itself is marketed as a sealant. Spray onto a wet or dry (I prefer dry) car and then buff to a shine. To my eyes at least, the finish looks stunning and the protection is just as good as BSD / HD Wax in terms of beading (I know beading doesn't necessarily mean decent protection but I still think it says a lot).

I have no desire to go around the car waxing when I can simply spray, wipe and buff off a product that gives me the same level of protection, and in my case the same 'look' as a wax.

I would love for Autoglym to come out with a product like this. Something like a spray on EGP with immediate removal. I would totally buy it.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Autoglym said:


> Hi, would you not consider Rapid Aqua Wax to be that product?


Thought I might chime in...

I find Rapid Aqua Wax a slightly tricky product. I find it's application on a wet car sometimes challenging as in warmer weather you don't want the car drying too quickly as you need the surface water to spread the product with. I've tried on a dry car with a damp microfiber and I just ended up with product smears. That brings me onto my next point, and that's that ever since I've had a bottle (several in fact) I have always struggled with the product smearing. I have always used one spray per panel and wiped over and buffed with a second, dry microfiber. The car looks great - but bring it out into the sunlight and you see blue / grey coloured product streaks on some panels. It doesn't matter how much I buff off, they just don't go until I next wash the car. I've always had this issue but I always persevered and tested it on friends and families cars, but all colours apart from silver and white showed signs of product left behind. This is why I no longer use it - plus I believe products like BSD and Cobalt are more durable. For the record, everything else I use is from the Autoglym Pro range because I love it... but Aqua Wax is just not in my collection anymore and I believe I have found far better alternatives


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> Hi, would you not consider Rapid Aqua Wax to be that product?


Its a great product (i use Express Wax) , but it's needs re-doing every 10 days or so in winter.

Currently i mix Express Wax 50:50 with Sonax BSD and get incredible gloss with a hint of wax glow and its good for at least a month +, even through the recent monsoons. It really is tough stuff.

Do you think EGP and Aquawax would play nicely mixed together? - that would be an epic ****tail! 
(i am not expecting an official AG thumbs up to that, btw... Lol)

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

max1805 said:


> I've been doing exactly the same thing, except I've been using Autosmart's new product called Cobalt, which in itself is marketed as a sealant. Spray onto a wet or dry (I prefer dry) car and then buff to a shine. To my eyes at least, the finish looks stunning and the protection is just as good as BSD / HD Wax in terms of beading (I know beading doesn't necessarily mean decent protection but I still think it says a lot).
> 
> I have no desire to go around the car waxing when I can simply spray, wipe and buff off a product that gives me the same level of protection, and in my case the same 'look' as a wax.
> 
> I would love for Autoglym to come out with a product like this. Something like a spray on EGP with immediate removal. I would totally buy it.


 I used to use AS Topaz and that was a decent product when new, but it quickly separates out in the container and needs regular shaking to keep it happy.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

max1805 said:


> Thought I might chime in...
> 
> I find Rapid Aqua Wax a slightly tricky product. I find it's application on a wet car sometimes challenging as in warmer weather you don't want the car drying too quickly as you need the surface water to spread the product with. I've tried on a dry car with a damp microfiber and I just ended up with product smears. That brings me onto my next point, and that's that ever since I've had a bottle (several in fact) I have always struggled with the product smearing. I have always used one spray per panel and wiped over and buffed with a second, dry microfiber. The car looks great - but bring it out into the sunlight and you see blue / grey coloured product streaks on some panels. It doesn't matter how much I buff off, they just don't go until I next wash the car. I've always had this issue but I always persevered and tested it on friends and families cars, but all colours apart from silver and white showed signs of product left behind. This is why I no longer use it - plus I believe products like BSD and Cobalt are more durable. For the record, everything else I use is from the Autoglym Pro range because I love it... but Aqua Wax is just not in my collection anymore and I believe I have found far better alternatives


 Less is definitely more with Aquawax. I have only had the grey streaks you describe on a couple of occasions over the 3 years i have been using Aquawax regularly and, as you say, rewashing removes them.

I found them to happen when i reapplied Aquawax within a few days, so considered that it was as a result of excess product. I only use it every other wash or at least a week apart.

I tend to now use about 8 sprays per car in total and just keep working it out around the paintwork and wringing out /turning over the same cloth.

I also find it seems to look better the longer you can leave it before buffing - kind of like a paste wax does. Quite often there is actually nothing to buff if you can leave it about ten minutes.

Much better shine from it too, if you can leave it ten minutes or so before any buffing, so i apply the Aquawax and then pack my PW and stuff away before i buff any residue that's left.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

8 sprays on a normal sized car sounds about right.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> Do you think EGP and Aquawax would play nicely mixed together? - that would be an epic ****tail!
> (i am not expecting an official AG thumbs up to that, btw... Lol)
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


No, not at all (and not just because we tend to not endorse home brews) EGP would not mix with the AW at all, it would be a mess!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

max1805 said:


> I've been doing exactly the same thing, except I've been using Autosmart's new product called Cobalt, which in itself is marketed as a sealant. Spray onto a wet or dry (I prefer dry) car and then buff to a shine. To my eyes at least, the finish looks stunning and the protection is just as good as BSD / HD Wax in terms of beading (I know beading doesn't necessarily mean decent protection but I still think it says a lot).
> .


Max could you upload a picture of Autosmart Cobalt + beading as I'm looking to buy a bottle but I really want to see what the beading is like first :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

GleemSpray said:


> I use Sonax BSD now for most cars and it is just laughably quick and easy to use as a drying aid / LSP after a shampoo and rinse off.
> 
> Gloss levels are right up there with the best of them (imho) and it seems to last a good while. Epic beading as well documented already and a good degree of dirt shedding / self-cleaning . Car just seems to look stunning always.
> 
> It would be great if Autoglym could produce a similar, durable, all-surface spray sealant.


I've had good results on a family members car where I was running out of time and then after a single coat of UDS the previous day, gave the car a quick maintenance wash to remove the dust then dried the car with BSD (as I didn't have time to dry then reapply UDS). The polymers in BSD made the car look darker and impressive (maybe a second coat of UDS could have done the same).

BSD certainly seems to work well with other products (compared to say Aqua Wax).


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> Max could you upload a picture of Autosmart Cobalt + beading as I'm looking to buy a bottle but I really want to see what the beading is like first :thumb:


Yep will do! Planning to give the car a wash tomorrow so I will grab a picture for you :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

max1805 said:


> Yep will do! Planning to give the car a wash tomorrow so I will grab a picture for you :thumb:


Nice one buddy thanks :thumb:


----------

